# Fiesta Cheese Ball



## Constance (Dec 22, 2005)

Sophia's FIESTA CHEESE BALL

1-2/3 cups chopped pecans
1 (1 oz) envelope taco seasoning, divided
16 oz cream cheese, softened
3-4 oz Velveeta Cheese
1 tbl Tabasco sauce
1 tbl seeded and diced jalapeno pepper (I use canned)
1 tbl diced red onion
1 cup seeded and diced red bell pepper
8 oz shredded Colby-jack cheese

Preheat oven to 300 degrees.

Place pecans on a small baking sheet and toast in oven for 15-20 minutes. Remove from oven and toss with 2 tbl taco seasoning; set aside.

In a large bowl of an electric mixer or food processer, beat cream cheese, Velveeta chease, remaining taco seasoning and Tabasco sauce until smooth, about 2 minutes. Add jalapeno, onion, bell pepper and Colby-Jack cheese. Stir to combine. Using a rubber spatula, shape cheese into a large ball.

Place a large sheet of plastic wrap on counter top, sprinkle reserved seasoned nuts over plastic, and roll cheese ball in nuts, coating entire outside of ball.

Bring sides of plastic wrap up around ball to seal. Wrap in additional layer of plastic wrap to seal. Place on a plate and refrigerate several hours until firm.

This recipe is large enough for a good sized log, or 2 small rounds. 
*****************

I garnish my cheese ball by cutting pieces of sweet red peppers into petal shapes, and put a black olive in the center to make a flower. I cut a few leaf shapes out of green pepper to finish it off.


----------

